# Greater Cincinnati Fly Fishing Show



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

Buckeye United Fly Fishers Presents Fly Fishing Show

If you enjoy fly fishing, or are just interested in learning more
about the sport, the Buckeye United Fly Fishers (BUFF) will hold
their annual Greater Cincinnati Fly Fishing Show Saturday, February
11th,, 2006 at the Receptions Banquet and Conference Center. The
Center is located at 5975 Boymel Drive, off of Route 4 in Fairfield
(only minutes north of I-275). The show is open to everyone. Show
hours are from 9:00 am until 4:30 pm. Tickets are $5/person;
Children 12 and under are admitted free. Parking is also free.

The show will offer a wide variety of activities including seminars,
ongoing fly tying demonstrations, door prizes, exhibits by fly shops,
guides, outfitters, equipment representatives, other fishing clubs,
state and local resource groups, and more. The seminars include "Fly
Fishing for Trout in the Tailwaters and Mountain Streams of East
Tennessee", "Introduction to Lake Fly Fishing", "Fly Fishing
Michigan's North Branch of the Au Sable River" and Two Fly Tying
Demonstration Seminars.

A `Kids Corner" will offer kids the opportunity to get hands-on
instruction on tying a fly that they can keep, enter a "kids-only"
door prize drawing, and collect a variety of youth-oriented outdoor
literature to take home.

For more information or directions check the BUFF website at
www.buckeyeflyfishers.com or call Mike Bryant at 513-697-9576.

For what its worth, I'll be there tying in the "big room" where I'll
demonstrate the Calcasieu Pig Boat. I'll also be tying in The Ohio
Smallmouth Alliance Booth where I'll be putting together a neat
variation of the Foxee Clouser - this variation was a killer during
last years early season period. I'll tie and photo one and post it
here.

Tight Lines and hope to see you there!

Joe C


----------

